# Cursed doujin thread



## FluffyTehFennekin (Sep 9, 2020)

So I posted this in the cursed image thread, but I thought I’d post it again, well you’ve heard of transgender headcannons, now get ready for...


Spoiler: Tenko’s girl dick










Got any cursed doujin moments you wanna post?


----------



## Maskull (Sep 9, 2020)

That's a disappointing penis.


----------



## Looney Troons (Sep 9, 2020)

I don’t know why I was expecting something different from this thread


----------



## Spooky Bones (Sep 9, 2020)

Zebra penis?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Sep 9, 2020)

Cursed fart thread.


----------



## Snow Fox (Sep 9, 2020)

Hot


----------



## SIGSEGV (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Kiyoshi's Wristbrace (Sep 9, 2020)

You're a complete degenerate.


----------



## Justtocheck (Sep 9, 2020)

That's some ineffective censorship. What's the point of blocking the urethra and some parts of the shaft?


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Sep 9, 2020)

This fucking entire thread:


----------



## Fox Hound (Sep 9, 2020)

Just posting the least cursed image of this entire doujin


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 9, 2020)

SIGSEGV said:


> View attachment 1584356


Reddit Doujin


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Sep 9, 2020)

Fox Hound said:


> View attachment 1584462
> 
> Just posting the least cursed image of this entire doujin


Post more cursed or you're a fag.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 9, 2020)

Justtocheck said:


> That's some ineffective censorship. What's the point of blocking the urethra and some parts of the shaft?


Curtailing Japanese censorship in the barest way possible


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Sep 9, 2020)

The entirety of Alchemic Abortion. Here's a snippet.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 9, 2020)

Japanese are based with their drawn porn unlike SJW western artists


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Sep 9, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> Japanese are based with their drawn porn unlike SJW western artists


Those are literally the words from God.


----------



## Dick Justice (Sep 9, 2020)

what the fuck is wrong with you people


----------



## Tim Buckley (Sep 9, 2020)

Ahead: an old fucked up page from a 00s doujin in which the president of the United States explains you the true meaning of baby fuck, do not click. 


Spoiler: It's Awwrighttt!!!


----------



## NerdShamer (Sep 9, 2020)

Dick Justice said:


> what the fuck is wrong with you people


We needed an replacement because @Null  colonized our garden with his white privilege.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Sep 10, 2020)

Does anyone else remember that doujinshi that use to get posted on /b/ about the curse that made girls constipated with impossibly strong shit and the first half was about these girls who ended up killing them selves in various ways trying to dig the shit out and then at the end an armless and legless loli figured out she had to eat the concrete shit out of her sisters ass and then twist into her self to eat her own concrete demon shit?

Good times.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Sep 10, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> Ahead: an old fucked up page from a 00s doujin in which the president of the United States explains you the true meaning of baby fuck, do not click.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's Awwrighttt!!!
> ...


The Head is more bigger than the body 





Disgruntled Pupper said:


> Does anyone else remember that doujinshi that use to get posted on /b/ about the curse that made girls constipated with impossibly strong shit and the first half was about these girls who ended up killing them selves in various ways trying to dig the shit out and then at the end an armless and legless loli figured out she had to eat the concrete shit out of her sisters ass and then twist into her self to eat her own concrete demon shit?
> 
> Good times.


I don't know actually, i'm fucked up with /aco/ and those Korra futanari images.


----------



## Cowboy Kim (Sep 10, 2020)

Spoiler: No words


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 10, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> Spoiler: It's Awwrighttt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584602


I mean this with every fiber of my being, what the fuck? Why hasn't the rapture occurred yet? GOD PLEASE FUCKING SAVE US.


----------



## tehpope (Sep 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Thanks Clamp


----------



## Creep3r (Sep 10, 2020)

Cursed doujin translated by britbongs.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## MemeGrey (Sep 10, 2020)

I got two i've trimmed down 


Spoiler: Nice









Spoiler: A what now?


----------



## Hecate (Sep 10, 2020)

im disappointed that none of you have posted metamorphosis or tuna yet



Spoiler: METAMORPHOSIS









Spoiler: TUNA







i think tuna was mostly a joke but it becomes a lot more cursed knowing that people have jerked off to it


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 10, 2020)

Hecate said:


> im disappointed that none of you have posted metamorphosis or tuna yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly these are depressing, not really cursed, especially Metamorphosis, doesn't the girl get raped or whatever?


----------



## soft breathing (Sep 10, 2020)

Since metamorphosis was already mentioned, I raise you 228922 aka エログロス (erogros). 

The whole thing is so weird I don't even know what screenshots to post. 
Look it up at you own risk. Since guro doesn't bother me it was rather meh to me though.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 10, 2020)

Cowboy Kim said:


> Spoiler: No words
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584628


If a zombie apocalypse actually happened, there would be people who absolutely would. Which might be worse than most of humanity dying.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Sep 10, 2020)

Blondie said:


> I mean this with every fiber of my being, what the fuck? Why hasn't the rapture occurred yet? GOD PLEASE FUCKING SAVE US.


bruh rapture happens when humanity isn't sinful anymore, so we're actually backtracking into hell at this point.
there is a way out though, if you're man enough.
edit
cursed


Spoiler


----------



## Wraith (Sep 10, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> Ahead: an old fucked up page from a 00s doujin in which the president of the United States explains you the true meaning of baby fuck, do not click.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's Awwrighttt!!!
> ...


We have an islamic content rating, but not a semitic one yet. Why is that?
Also this isn't a thread, it's anal sex.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Sep 10, 2020)

This is the content I signed up to the farms for.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 10, 2020)

keyboredsm4shthe2nd said:


> View attachment 1585027View attachment 1585028


Honestly I have a soft spot for rape, shit makes me really sad, but what's the source of this? I want to, speak to the creator of it, with err.. a few friends of mine.


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Sep 10, 2020)

You people are fucked in the head.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Sep 10, 2020)

Blondie said:


> Honestly I have a soft spot for rape, shit makes me really sad, but what's the source of this? I want to, speak to the creator of it, with err.. a few friends of mine.





			https://hitomi.la/manga/modern-stories-of-the-bizarre--schoolgirl-in-concrete--th--fatepain-%E0%B9%84%E0%B8%97%E0%B8%A2-528489.html
		

Don't say I didn't warn you. The one the cursed image is from is based on the real case of Junko Furuta. Yup. The Japanese took a story about a girl having lit fireworks shoved in her vagina and anus

and made porn about it.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 10, 2020)

keyboredsm4shthe2nd said:


> https://hitomi.la/manga/modern-stories-of-the-bizarre--schoolgirl-in-concrete--th--fatepain-%E0%B9%84%E0%B8%97%E0%B8%A2-528489.html
> 
> 
> Don't say I didn't warn you. The one the cursed image is from is based on the real case of Junko Furuta. Yup. The Japanese took a story about a girl having lit fireworks shoved in her vagina and anus
> ...


Nigga what the literal fuck?
EDIT: Bro I have no sympathy for the Japanese now, at all, they deserved the nukes, don't give a fuck about what anyone says.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Sep 10, 2020)

Blondie said:


> Nigga what the literal fuck?
> EDIT: Bro I have no sympathy for the Japanese now, at all, they deserved the nukes, don't give a fuck about what anyone says.


It gets worse when you find out that in the actual case most of the main killers only got an average of 8 years because of the leniency Japan treats juvenile crime with. Oh and about 100 different men knew about what was going on and/or participated in torturing her. So yeah, fuck the japs.


----------



## George Orson Welles (Sep 10, 2020)

BanalEntropy said:


> It gets worse when you find out that in the actual case most of the main killers only got an average of 8 years because of the leniency Japan treats juvenile crime with. Oh and about 100 different men knew about what was going on and/or participated in torturing her. So yeah, fuck the japs.


Yeah I actually just read up on it, shit's wack as fuck and I feel bad for her, at least she's resting peacefully now.


----------



## Slimy Time (Sep 10, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> Ahead: an old fucked up page from a 00s doujin in which the president of the United States explains you the true meaning of baby fuck, do not click.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's Awwrighttt!!!
> ...


Mai chain's daily life. Sucks to be a regenerating girl in a guro manga. Remember what the president did after this? After giving birth to her kid and watching the President fuck her newborn daughter, he decides to test the regeneration capabilities of the newborn by pasting it in a blender.

Edit: Anyone remember the hentai anime Pigeons Blood from early 2000s? That's pretty fucked up. What starts off as a master slave bdsm hentai goes into scat and gore quickly. Also, because it's early 2000s, its uncensored.


----------



## FeverGlitch (Sep 10, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Bad Gateway (Sep 10, 2020)

This is good farmin' right here


----------



## Slimy Time (Sep 10, 2020)

Spoiler: NSFW







What's this? This looks like your typical monster tentacle rape doujin. Wait, what are those tags?




>Loli
>Beastiality
>Insect
>Brain fuck
>Nipple birth
>All the way through

WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK IS THIS!


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 10, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> Ahead: an old fucked up page from a 00s doujin in which the president of the United States explains you the true meaning of baby fuck, do not click.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: It's Awwrighttt!!!
> ...


That’s artist possibly has the most fucked up sense of humour in the world

what’s the story behind this? Is it like Hong Kong 97 where it’s just supposed to be as offensive and awful as possible?


----------



## Slimy Time (Sep 10, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> That’s artist possibly has the most fucked up sense of humour in the world
> 
> what’s the story behind this? Is it like Hong Kong 97 where it’s just supposed to be as offensive and awful as possible?


I guess so, the other post here about a guro artist making a guro manga about a real rape, torture and murder victim was the same guy as the one who did Mai Chan's daily life (fire cracker in vagina post).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_of_Junko_Furuta - The motherfucker made a guro hentai manga of this, everything you read there about how they tortured her, he put in, and then some more.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 10, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> I guess so, the other post here about a guro artist making a guro manga about a real rape, torture and murder victim was the same guy as the one who did Mai Chan's daily life (fire cracker in vagina post).
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_of_Junko_Furuta - The motherfucker made a guro hentai manga of this, everything you read there about how they tortured her, he put in, and then some more.


I for one, Like me guro hentai to be accurate and informative


----------



## Tim Buckley (Sep 10, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> That’s artist possibly has the most fucked up sense of humour in the world
> 
> what’s the story behind this? Is it like Hong Kong 97 where it’s just supposed to be as offensive and awful as possible?


How about you read the whole thing instead of asking?





						Mai-chan no Nichijou | Mai Chan's Daily Life by uziga waita - Read Online - hentai manga | Hitomi.la
					

Read Mai-chan no Nichijou | Mai Chan's Daily Life by uziga waita online at Hitomi.la!




					hitomi.la


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 10, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> How about you read the whole thing instead of asking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I don’t think I will be reading a Japanese baby rape comic


----------



## Tim Buckley (Sep 10, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> No. I don’t think I will be reading a Japanese baby rape comic


That's just at the very end when they put the baby on a blender and kill her, the majority of the thing starts just with brutal rape and mutilations, followed by brutal rape and mutilations on a preteen boy ending with brutal rape and mutilations on the baby in front of her mother.

It has a light hearted tone on it, just seams harsh because its guro, you should recommend it to your normie friends at least if you are too wussy to read it.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 10, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> That's just at the very end when they put the baby on a blender and kill her, the majority of the thing starts just with brutal rape and mutilations, followed by brutal rape and mutilations on a preteen boy ending with brutal rape and mutilations on the baby in front of her mother.
> 
> It has a light hearted tone on it, just seams harsh because its guro, you should recommend it to your normie friends at least if you are too wussy to read it.


>To pussy to read the pedo murder rape comic


----------



## Bad Gateway (Sep 10, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> when they put the baby on a blender and kill her
> brutal rape and mutilations
> brutal rape and mutilations on a preteen boy
> brutal rape and mutilations on the baby in front of her mother
> ...



Oh boy


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Sep 10, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> That's just at the very end when they put the baby on a blender and kill her, the majority of the thing starts just with brutal rape and mutilations, followed by brutal rape and mutilations on a preteen boy ending with brutal rape and mutilations on the baby in front of her mother.
> 
> It has a light hearted tone on it, just seams harsh because its guro, you should recommend it to your normie friends at least if you are too wussy to read it.



Read pedo guro hentai to own the libs. What are you, some sort of pussy??


----------



## Tim Buckley (Sep 10, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> >To pussy to read the pedo murder rape comic


----------



## 7emporal (Sep 10, 2020)

>this fucking thread


----------



## Tim Buckley (Sep 10, 2020)

7emporal said:


> View attachment 1586187
> >this fucking thread


I completely agree, we shouldn't just limit this thread just to chinese cartoon shit, we should also show some delighful western comics as well.

Like this one called CROSSED which run several issues and has a far better story that The Walkign Dead, you guys should google it its easy to find.


----------



## Purin Chan (Sep 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Po Po Po






192503


----------



## White bubblegum (Sep 10, 2020)

This thread reminded me of a doujin where a little girl gets sold by her family to some pervs who lock her in a box and only take her out to rape her. She starts out counting the days scratching a tally mark with her nail into the box because her parents promised her they'd pick her up on her 8th birthday, but years pass and she keeps telling herself that she still isn't 8 yet. 

Does anyone know what it's called? It's arguably more fucked up than Metamorphosis yet I don't hear many people talk about it.


----------



## Bread Fetishist (Sep 10, 2020)

keyboredsm4shthe2nd said:


> https://hitomi.la/manga/modern-stories-of-the-bizarre--schoolgirl-in-concrete--th--fatepain-%E0%B9%84%E0%B8%97%E0%B8%A2-528489.html
> 
> 
> Don't say I didn't warn you. The one the cursed image is from is based on the real case of Junko Furuta. Yup. The Japanese took a story about a girl having lit fireworks shoved in her vagina and anus
> ...



So, I just looked that up and it's the most horrific thing I've read about in a long-ass time. Thanks for that.


----------



## eple (Sep 10, 2020)

Spoiler: Monkey Baby


----------



## Slimy Time (Sep 10, 2020)

Neromashin has an elf rape/sex slave hentai series that just gets worse and worse with each volume. 


Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Sep 10, 2020)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> View attachment 1585216
> 
> View attachment 1585217


So I went and read the whole thing, I just got more and more confused as it went on. Like the fact that it escalates to some middle/high school lolis sucking cock and wanting it "warm" so that made me wonder if the chilled cocks are filled with semen and/or are actual disembodied human penises, the fact that in anime land fucking every woman and her mother, and even fucking toddlers want "chilled cocks".

Aaaand Japan has "Oppai Aisu" (Boob Ice), so we're really only one step away, wouldn't be surprised if they already have it.


eple said:


> Spoiler: Monkey Baby
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1586365


This is what Kevin Gibes and the rest of the "I WANT A UTERUS TRANSPLANT TO GET PREGNANT" troons think childbirth is like.

But no seriously what the fuck


----------



## Jamila (Sep 10, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Sep 11, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> I completely agree, we shouldn't just limit this thread just to chinese cartoon shit, we should also show some delighful western comics as well.
> 
> Like this one called CROSSED which run several issues and has a far better story that The Walkign Dead, you guys should google it its easy to find.
> View attachment 1586205


Can't go with the most iconic panel in the whole damn thing:




Also, if we allow western works, honorable mention in the horrible doujin department:


Spoiler: abondon all hope ye who clicketh











keyboredsm4shthe2nd said:


> Aaaand Japan has "Oppai Aisu" (Boob Ice), so we're really only one step away, wouldn't be surprised if they already have it.


I think there's also some bakery stuff that looks like a vagina and is filled with either vanilla sauce or strawberry sauce. When you push a finger into the middle, it squirts out the liquid stuff and either looks like a creampie (well, literally) or a freshly deflowered vagina...
Japan is a magical place.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Sep 11, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> I completely agree, we shouldn't just limit this thread just to chinese cartoon shit, we should also show some delighful western comics as well.
> 
> Like this one called CROSSED which run several issues and has a far better story that The Walkign Dead, you guys should google it its easy to find.



>"Crossed" has a far better story than the Walking Dead

lmfao maybe like... the first 2 issues. After that it was just the author inventing scenarios which always end with "and then infected rapehobos rape and kill everyone". Crossed exists to give Jacen Burrows a reason to draw dismembered corpses of kids.


----------



## Purin Chan (Sep 11, 2020)

YT parodies are just doujins of popular media because technically they fall under the definition of being self-published
(volume warning)




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Professional Lurker (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Fuck Y'all (Sep 15, 2020)

DarkWeenix said:


> I got two i've trimmed down
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nice
> ...


sauce for this?  i like that drawing style


----------



## Foltest (Sep 15, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> Neromashin has an elf rape/sex slave hentai series that just gets worse and worse with each volume.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW
> ...


I see no problem here. Elves are put into their place.


----------



## Slimy Time (Sep 15, 2020)

Fuck Y'all said:


> sauce for this?  i like that drawing style





			https://hitomi.la/manga/mob%E2%98%86cafe-english-861387.html
		

Wait till you realize how those are guys


----------



## Fuck Y'all (Sep 15, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> https://hitomi.la/manga/mob%E2%98%86cafe-english-861387.html
> 
> 
> Wait till you realize how those are guys


yeah, I saw tags and I'm disappointed tbh


----------



## Bad Gateway (Sep 15, 2020)

oohn elven cock


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 16, 2020)

{o}P II said:


> No. I don’t think I will be reading a Japanese baby rape comic


I read Mai-chan's Daily Life years ago and I'm a jannie.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Sep 16, 2020)

Foltest said:


> I see no problem here. Elves are put into their place.


----------



## 160048 (Sep 17, 2020)

i regualary fap to doujins, so this thread has been a walk through memory lane. Although now adays i like gay stuff more 


Spoiler: tranny fantasy


----------



## Maurice Caine (Sep 17, 2020)

Professional Lurker said:


> View attachment 1589578


BEHOLD, A MAN!


----------



## Pina Colada (Sep 17, 2020)

Disgruntled Pupper said:


> Does anyone else remember that doujinshi that use to get posted on /b/ about the curse that made girls constipated with impossibly strong shit and the first half was about these girls who ended up killing them selves in various ways trying to dig the shit out and then at the end an armless and legless loli figured out she had to eat the concrete shit out of her sisters ass and then twist into her self to eat her own concrete demon shit?
> 
> Good times.


That was done by Kago Shintarou as part of a gore anthology- he draws bizarre horror manga as well as political humor (usually Communism-related), kind of like Junji Ito.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Sep 17, 2020)

disky said:


> i regualary fap to doujins, so this thread has been a walk through memory lane. Although now adays i like gay stuff more
> 
> 
> Spoiler: tranny fantasy
> ...



Post more gay plz


----------



## Slimy Time (Sep 17, 2020)

228922 - Cover says it all.


Spoiler


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Sep 17, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> 228922 - Cover says it all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Anyone who buys such a magazine should be put on a registry.


----------



## UtadaWasabi2 (Sep 18, 2020)

Pina Colada said:


> That was done by Kago Shintarou as part of a gore anthology- he draws bizarre horror manga as well as political humor (usually Communism-related), kind of like Junji Ito.


I like Kago Shintarou. I like that most of his works are comedy in disguise.


----------



## Justtocheck (Sep 18, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> 228922 - Cover says it all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Uhhh... I have an upset stomach now.


----------



## Slimy Time (Sep 18, 2020)

Justtocheck said:


> Uhhh... I have an upset stomach now.


Worst part. That's volume 2. There are more, though that seems to be the worst one.


----------



## 160048 (Sep 18, 2020)

Just boys being boys


----------



## Biology Book (Nov 3, 2020)

Since we are in Cursed Doujins thread I'm curious why nobody mentioned this classic.


----------



## Biology Book (Nov 27, 2020)

Ah...Yeah double posting
Because Yuri on Ice is going back with movie I decided to re-traumatize some kiwis with infamous Dreaming goddess (2017)


Spoiler: P a i n 






You should check the history behind the doujin and the Author, because it's pretty interesting  and still reminds me, that Western anime fans are shit


----------



## Los Lobos (Dec 2, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> Worst part. That's volume 2. There are more, though that seems to be the worst one.


I haven't "read" any oher volume, coz i could find only two stories from vol.2 in english. But this seems to not be so bad for me, it's quite funny sometimes, like dude getting turned into milking material and the longest and for me the best written story in this is really sad and kinda cute. I'm talking about Meets Meats, the one with Ox and Bear.

Also I see there is no The Orc Bride or anything else from Nishin Masumi.


Spoiler


----------



## Slimy Time (Dec 2, 2020)

Los Lobos said:


> I haven't "read" any oher volume, coz i could find only two stories from vol.2 in english. But this seems to not be so bad for me, it's quite funny sometimes, like dude getting turned into milking material and the longest and for me the best written story in this is really sad and kinda cute. I'm talking about Meets Meats, the one with Ox and Bear.
> 
> Also I see there is no The Orc Bride or anything else from Nishin Masumi.
> 
> ...


Haven't read or heard of The Orc Bride.

Oh...pass.


----------



## Los Lobos (Dec 2, 2020)

Slimy Time said:


> Haven't read or heard of The Orc Bride.
> View attachment 1762481
> Oh...pass.


The Orc Bride is for me the only Nishin's cursed work, others are more about sad fate, painful love and usually have bad ending... there's still guro and rape in them. 


Spoiler


----------



## Biology Book (Jan 15, 2021)

this thread was probably dead in while so I'm gonna show the reason why you shouldn't rate book by cover
t



Spoiler: the cover











Spoiler: the sauce






			https://myreadingmanga.info/nimoya-nimoyu-hunter-x-hunter-dj-yubikiru-aida-ni-seigon-wo-eng/
		

I swear don't trust the cover, this is really fucked up shit ;-;


----------



## Slimy Time (Jan 15, 2021)

Miss_Injustice said:


> this thread was probably dead in while so I'm gonna show the reason why you shouldn't rate book by cover
> t
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, how long does it take to get to fucked
>First page
Welp, that was quick. Still nowhere near as bad as some of the other shit here. Try something like "The Holes", hope you don't have that reddit tier bullshit phobia of holes.


			https://e-hentai.org/g/303709/8c24ffab57/
		



Spoiler: NSFL





Makes you want to scratch your skin, doesn't it?


----------



## Los Lobos (Jan 16, 2021)

Miss_Injustice said:


> this thread was probably dead in while so I'm gonna show the reason why you shouldn't rate book by cover
> t
> 
> 
> ...



One truly fucked up thing there is artstyle


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jan 16, 2021)

Miss_Injustice said:


> this thread was probably dead in while so I'm gonna show the reason why you shouldn't rate book by cover
> t
> 
> 
> ...


It was a quick read.
The horrifying part is that they're all in character.


----------



## Vecr (Feb 1, 2021)

Neoguri Ramyun said:


> I'm not sure, is this that cursed, but this is a big OOC (out of character)
> For context: Atsushi (the white haired one is that type of "cute, cinnamon roll'' shonen MC in canon Bungou Stray Dogs (not Beast! )
> 
> 
> ...


What's going on with those torsos? That's not how torsos work.


----------



## Shining Wit (Feb 1, 2021)

You wont be having context


----------



## The Dude (Feb 7, 2021)

I can't tell if we nuked the Japs too much, or not enough.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 7, 2021)

Shining Wit said:


> View attachment 1887439
> You wont be having context


I'm never having a mystery snail ever again.


----------



## Slimy Time (Feb 8, 2021)

Can we put the canon Baki sex scene here. Some of the images drawn by Itagaki are...disturbing.


Spoiler













			https://e-hentai.org/g/352551/014d0e2520/


----------



## A Thick Piece of Meat (Feb 8, 2021)

I think I just found my favorite thread


----------



## Slimy Time (Feb 8, 2021)

A Thick Piece of Meat said:


> I think I just found my favorite thread


I think you might regret that statement when you get to some of my older posts...


----------



## A Thick Piece of Meat (Feb 8, 2021)

Slimy Time said:


> I think you might regret that statement when you get to some of my older posts...


I hope I do


----------



## Heckler1 (Feb 8, 2021)

I thought to myself "These can't be THAT cursed". I have never been more wrong about anything in my life.


----------



## Trombonista (Feb 9, 2021)

Slimy Time said:


> Oh, how long does it take to get to fucked
> >First page
> Welp, that was quick. Still nowhere near as bad as some of the other shit here. Try something like "The Holes", hope you don't have that reddit tier bullshit phobia of holes.
> 
> ...


Machino Henmaru is fucking hilarious.


----------



## A Thick Piece of Meat (Feb 10, 2021)

Spoiler: A Thick Piece of Meat












With that release I hibernate until the time comes.


----------



## KokoroKoroki (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm convinced this thread is some kind of elaborate honeypot, I didn't think anything here would be that fucked up...

I was fucking wrong.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Feb 11, 2021)

Slimy Time said:


> Can we put the canon Baki sex scene here. Some of the images drawn by Itagaki are...disturbing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


What's disturbing about it? I love this part of the story. This is still part of the Prisoner's arc.

What the fuck is this thread, it reminds me of /b/.


----------



## Slimy Time (Feb 17, 2021)

So I won't call these two cursed by any means, but I found them fucking hilarious to read.



Spoiler: Story Time



So this is called Tachiai or Session. It is one whole pisstake at the NTR/Cuck genre imo. Everything is done in this universe to shit on the cuckold. 

In this story people need an "observer" whenever they have sex by law. Cuck turns down childhood friend's confession because he doesn't want to advance the relationship and she gets swept away by chad senior. Senior chooses him as the observer. Law says that women have to take a drug that will confirm when they are sexually satisfied by pissing pink and that observers have to watch until then. Every time she orgasms she has to say and by law the observer has to applaud them. Also, if you turn down a confession you are shunned by society, so people treat him like shit. 

Overall, it is 2 short books about this guy watching the girl he likes getting railed and applauding constantly while everyone treats him poorly, which I find fucking hilarious. Art pretty good as well.


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 18, 2021)

Somebody posted metamorphosis but that wasnt the most fucked up part, not even close


Spoiler: NSFL









I dont get how anyone can fap to this shit


REGENDarySumanai said:


> The entirety of Alchemic Abortion. Here's a snippet.
> View attachment 1584504


I knew god was dead but did they have to dig him up and piss on the body too?


----------



## Biology Book (Mar 15, 2021)

A small amount of people know, but World Strongest Yandere has a "spin-off" "  who parodies this movie and remindes of Killing Stalking 


Spoiler: for context 



World Strongest Yandere is popular psychological horror Jotakak with Yandere Jotaro, which can fit the criteries of this thread
first part  second part





Spoiler: + bonus palette cleanser, because everyone deserve something good






			https://myreadingmanga.info/homeopa-minato-children-of-happiness-and-grief-jojo-dj-eng/


----------



## Coolio55 (Mar 16, 2021)

Slimy Time said:


> Oh, how long does it take to get to fucked
> >First page
> Welp, that was quick. Still nowhere near as bad as some of the other shit here. Try something like "The Holes", hope you don't have that reddit tier bullshit phobia of holes.
> 
> ...


Lmbo. This was an imgur address in jaihoo's trip to the future.


----------



## Biology Book (Apr 3, 2021)

It's always Toilet doujins


----------



## Vingle (Apr 4, 2021)

Slimy Time said:


> I think you might regret that statement when you get to some of my older posts...


Only the one with the holes, made me nauseous, but that’s only because it reminds of maggots crawling in. And yes, I did read through the whole thread in one go.


Neoguri Ramyun said:


> A small amount of people know, but World Strongest Yandere has a "spin-off" "  who parodies this movie and remindes of Killing Stalking
> 
> 
> Spoiler: for context
> ...


Did prefer yandere Jotaro, but I unironically liked Killing Stalking.


----------



## Biology Book (Apr 25, 2021)

Remember that's a doujin based on anime about..volleyball
The worst thing about this doujin ,that's would happen in canon


----------



## Overcast (Apr 25, 2021)

Neoguri Ramyun said:


> Since we are in Cursed Doujins thread I'm curious why nobody mentioned this classic.
> View attachment 1704031


Yareyare daze...


----------



## Witthel (Apr 30, 2021)

I've got a pretty big doozy here.



Spoiler








			https://nhentai.net/g/354551/
		


It's a plotless anthology of demon hunting girls getting raped and killed in a bunch of ways.

It's worse than how I describe it.


----------



## Slimy Time (May 1, 2021)

Witthel said:


> I've got a pretty big doozy here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I have read some of those. I believe it's done by the same guy who wrote Dropout.


----------



## Sleazy Car Salesman (Oct 13, 2021)

Forgive me if any of these are reposts, I'm too lazy to actually read the entire thread:
331096
210545
207843
150321


Spoiler: Image


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Oct 13, 2021)

Sleazy Car Salesman said:


> Forgive me if any of these are reposts, I'm too lazy to actually read the entire thread:
> 331096
> 210545
> 207843
> ...


>>1st number is bestiality
That reminds me of how much I should contribute.


Spoiler



15089


----------



## Sleazy Car Salesman (Oct 13, 2021)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> >>1st number is bestiality


It's easy to find cursed doujins when you search cursed tags. Personally I like to save some of the more fucked up numbers and drop them into random Discord servers without context just to farm reactions.


----------



## cybertoaster (Oct 24, 2021)

I was never able to read that manga based on the Junko story, the fact this shit isnt some deranged otaku's fantasy but actually happened to someone makes me too fucking angry



The Gangster Computer said:


> Cursed doujin translated by britbongs.
> 
> View attachment 1584669


Would be funnier if they got some yorkshire slag or a sheila to voice the chick


MemeGrey said:


> I got two i've trimmed down
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nice
> ...


Dont even need to check those to know its all dudes


Doctor Placebo said:


> View attachment 1601540
> View attachment 1601554
> 
> View attachment 1601552


So what happens? because so far it just looks like some funny hentai, plenty of those


----------



## Monolith (Oct 24, 2021)

cybertoaster said:


> So what happens? because so far it just looks like some funny hentai, plenty of those


She gets used as a pickle press.


----------



## cybertoaster (Oct 25, 2021)

Monolith said:


> She gets used as a pickle press.


Not even hentai


----------



## Faggitory (Nov 30, 2021)

Sleazy Car Salesman said:


> It's easy to find cursed doujins when you search cursed tags. Personally I like to save some of the more fucked up numbers and drop them into random Discord servers without context just to farm reactions.


That's funny, someone just did that with these images in a discord channel I'm in:




Spoiler: This is a mass rape hentai thing










Spoiler: It focuses on women getting Orc'd.









Spoiler: After the rape, they carry the women back to their caves







And then the rape the women more while the women gives birth to orc babies. Keep in mind, this is just the safer stuff I'm showing, it gets WAY worse, and not even children are safe from the orc rape. But I don't really want to show that. I will show one thing because I thought it was funny in a "Japan has gone too far" way.



Spoiler: NOT EVEN HORSES ARE SAFE


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Feb 23, 2022)

Apologies for necroing the thread:  Don't know nor want to know the name of the Doujin, nor link, but will spoiler it



Spoiler: Cursed Nanako/Marie Persona 4 Golden



https://static.f-list.net/images/charimage/25556576.jpg


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (May 12, 2022)

How come I don't hear mentions of this fucked up mind during the turn of the century? Kesshousui has horrified readers before the world was horrified by the September 11 Attacks.


Spoiler: The best thing before Uziga Waita


















And It's never complete until I mention this.






Lastly this was the picture MyAnimeList used to mention this thing.




The girls actually do look sexy but they end up mutilated in horrible crippling ways and you can't help but to feel sorry for them. Many of these characters lives were turned into a living hell where the torture still continues even if they are set free.


----------



## Slimy Time (May 12, 2022)

Solar Eclipse Paradox said:


> How come I don't hear mentions of this fucked up mind during the turn of the century? Kesshousui has horrified readers before the world was horrified by the September 11 Attacks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The best thing before Uziga Waita
> ...


Thank you very much for the new fap material.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (May 12, 2022)

Slimy Time said:


> Thank you very much for the new fap material.


I found more.


Spoiler: A Doujin about fucking a limbless girl




















Spoiler: Hobaru Impression and Teruteiru Datenshi and tons of latex
























































Spoiler: Manga all about Limbless Girls



























By the way. The artist who wrote this died almost 20 years ago.


----------



## NyQuilninja (Oct 13, 2022)

keyboredsm4shthe2nd said:


> https://hitomi.la/manga/modern-stories-of-the-bizarre--schoolgirl-in-concrete--th--fatepain-%E0%B9%84%E0%B8%97%E0%B8%A2-528489.html
> 
> 
> Don't say I didn't warn you. The one the cursed image is from is based on the real case of Junko Furuta. Yup. The Japanese took a story about a girl having lit fireworks shoved in her vagina and anus
> ...


Ill raise you one
Extreme nasal cavity rape


Spoiler: God has abandoned us









						| Hitomi.la
					

Hitomi.la is the best source of free hentai doujinshi, manga, artist CG, and anime.




					hitomi.la
				









Spoiler: Dont click it








After the vast amount of time I've spent online I've come across worse but this one's always stuck with me unjust how uncanny and vile it  is somehow the series and one gets worse involving toddlercon. This series was recommended to me by some asshole on AOL group chats.
I still to this day dislike  anime fans and its because of stuff like this it was everywhere on the internet


----------



## Foltest (Oct 13, 2022)

NyQuilninja said:


> Ill raise you one
> Extreme nasal cavity rape
> 
> 
> ...


I should have heard your warning.....


----------



## NyQuilninja (Oct 13, 2022)

Foltest said:


> I should have heard your warning.....


That's not even the most fucked up thing I've come across 
However I'm not digging though mountains degenerate filth. 
 Sailor Moon nose rape and nostril impregnation have to do


----------



## NerdShamer (Oct 13, 2022)

I finally found an compelling argument for veganism.



Spoiler: Cluck cluck


----------



## NerdShamer (Oct 15, 2022)

Spoiler: Got milk?


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 20, 2022)

Being raped by the psycho who killed your father



Spoiler: Daddy's disappointed


----------



## FILTH Tourist (Nov 21, 2022)

7 pages in, and I am surprised nobody mentioned the TK's GuP trilogy


Spoiler: links






			https://nhentai.net/g/384799/
		



			https://nhentai.net/g/384868/
		



			https://nhentai.net/g/385070/
		





It's a retelling of Girls und Panzer with the only three real changes:

Real ammo is used
Infantrymen are allowed in the match
If you surrender the victor can do what ever they want to you

On top of being excessive with its violence, gore, and rape. True to the show, it is also very autistic with its historical references. 



Spoiler: Girls und War Crimes



Here is one of the tamer parts




Spoiler: Actual Abu Dhabi Pics for reference


----------



## Sleazy Car Salesman (Nov 21, 2022)

FILTH Tourist said:


> 7 pages in, and I am surprised nobody mentioned the TK's GuP trilogy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: links
> ...


Those started out as lesbian porn. My penis was so confused.


----------



## glass_houses (Nov 21, 2022)

Because of this thread, for the first time in a long time, I spent the afternoon reading bizarre, fucked up, illegal Japanese porn. Haven't done that in years. The worst part was that none of it was remotely sexually appealing, I just kept going deeper and deeper out of horrified fascination. I don't know if my formative years on 4chan have desensitised me forever, or if I've reverted back to total vanilla in the years since I was there. I only know that there's a reason the Japanese population is dropping. It's because they spend so long looking at extreme pornography that consensual heterosexual sex between adults for the purpose of procreation must be so unbearably boring.


----------



## Homoturk (Nov 21, 2022)

here is my favorite one which is a crossover between Touhou and Ghost Busters, where Yuyuko becomes a giant and attacks Ghostbusters city, in which Dough Walker and AVGN lives.


Spoiler: is nice






Friendly reminder that if you read any doujin which contains out of cannon males, you are a subhuman.


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 22, 2022)

Well, since someone gave me an _glowing_ review


Zero Day Defense said:


> ...and the _entire _purpose of this comment is to warn readers to *not visit the Cursed Doujin thread, not even out of curiosity*


I figured that I might as well continue the environmentalist trend with this.



Spoiler: Circle of Life


----------



## 74164978231 (Dec 23, 2022)

NerdShamer said:


> Spoiler: Got milk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jfc


----------



## Cats (Dec 23, 2022)

I didn't know what a "doujhin" was before clicking this thread and Fuck You for teaching me.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Dec 23, 2022)

Some people just have to die.


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 23, 2022)

74164978231 said:


> jfc


Yeah, I've omitted around 8 pages from that one because it was mostly just sex; the chicken one is basically 2/3 of the original, btw.


Cats said:


> I didn't know what a "doujhin" was before clicking this thread and Fuck You for teaching me.


Thank you for your insightful review, here's your free gift.



Spoiler: Nuke Japan


----------



## Captain Chromosome (Dec 23, 2022)

There's one that I always remember just because of how chock-full it is with retarded tags and concepts. 459205
Contained within are such wonderful concepts like "dude turns into girl and has to get fucked by a futa to return", "sister's tits got bigger so I have to fuck her to return to normal", "got turned into a girl and raped by tentacles with sister until their stomachs looked nine-months pregnant", or "mom has a robot rape dungeon in the basement"
It's so retarded it's almost comical


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 24, 2022)

FILTH Tourist said:


> 7 pages in, and I am surprised nobody mentioned the TK's GuP trilogy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: links
> ...


I don't get if this is supposed to be an antiwar thing or the most autistic hentai I've seen so far.


----------



## FILTH Tourist (Dec 24, 2022)

cybertoaster said:


> I don't get if this is supposed to be an antiwar thing or the most autistic hentai I've seen so far.


Pure unrefined history autism, if you like GuP or WW2 stuff in general it's a train wreck worth skimming though.


----------



## northstar747 (Dec 24, 2022)

The only doujin I ever read that stayed with me was metamorphoses. It had a happy ending!


----------



## Homoturk (Jan 3, 2023)

Also I like this 2hu doujin where Eirin feeds Kaguya medicine that turns her into a cat-girl, because she thinks she will be cute, but needs to subdue her to give her an antidote. For that she gives Reisen medicine to make her grow Penis. The doujin is fun and the ending is funny, definitely a classic.


Spoiler: appetizers









northstar747 said:


> The only doujin I ever read that stayed with me was metamorphoses. It had a happy ending!


turcophobic biggot, you only like it because the giant roach died


----------



## AnsemSoD1 (Jan 3, 2023)

After reading through the entirety of this thread I am completely and utterly convinced that all worlds begin in darkness, and all so end. The heart is no different. Darkness sprouts within it, it grows, consumes it, such is its nature. In the end, every heart returns to the darkness from whence it came, for you see, darkness is indeed, the heart's true essence. Also fuck all of this islamic content.


----------



## Homoturk (Yesterday at 5:00 PM)

There is this one about cutting yourself. The art is pretty neat but it's pretty fucked up. I don't know if you could consider it H. Of course Koishi and Hatate are in it.


Spoiler: preview






please respond to this thread, it is good thread


----------

